# Race Driver Grid stops working while starting on Win7



## kaaann (Mar 29, 2012)

I was using windows xp for a long time and I jumped to win7 finally. Generally, I dont have any problems with it but I cant play grid. I installed the game but when i try to start it, it shows the game logo on a black screen, few seconds later it stops working. Ive tried to install patches but i couldnt because it says Race driver grid wasnt installed/couldnt be found or something like that. 

My hardware:
asus striker 2 formula
zotac nvidia gtx280
intel q9450
ocz reaperx 2x2gb (runs as 3gb)
highpower rocksolid 1000watt
2x250gb seagate 10series raid0 (and few more other hard drives)

OS: windows 7 pro x32

waiting for your helps


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Mar 29, 2012)

Is this the retail or steam version? I have the steam version and haven't had any issues.


----------



## kaaann (Mar 29, 2012)

voyagerfan99 said:


> Is this the retail or steam version? I have the steam version and haven't had any issues.



retail version. I also didnt have any issues on XP.


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Mar 29, 2012)

Try enabling compatibility mode to run under XP.


----------



## kaaann (Mar 29, 2012)

voyagerfan99 said:


> Try enabling compatibility mode to run under XP.



it didnt work


----------



## voyagerfan99 (Mar 29, 2012)

After reading through some other message boards, try downloading the latest copy of DirectX from Microsoft here:
http://www.microsoft.com/download/en/details.aspx?id=35


----------



## kaaann (Mar 29, 2012)

voyagerfan99 said:


> After reading through some other message boards, try downloading the latest copy of DirectX from Microsoft here:
> http://www.microsoft.com/download/en/details.aspx?id=35



still not working :/


----------



## XtremeGmer (Aug 4, 2012)

*Fix!!!*

The only fix I could find that worked 100% for this game is disabling your internet just to play. Gay, I know, but to me it's worth it. And I'm running Windows 7 64-bit. Works perfect every single time.


----------

